

Show HN: Saved.io - feint
http://saved.io

======
feint
I built this tool because I was sick of having bookmarks stored my an
individual browser or having to install a plugin. This is the fastest and
easiest way to save bookmarks I could come up with.

~~~
aa0
You need a bookmarklet.

~~~
dxm
I'm not sure how other browsers handle this, but this will work in Chrome,
create a bookmark with the URL:
javascript:document.location.replace("[http://saved.io/"+document.location.href);](http://saved.io/"+document.location.href\);)

------
lostsock
[http://saved.io/not_a_real_domain](http://saved.io/not_a_real_domain) returns
an ugly PHP error

    
    
         Warning: file_get_contents() [function.file-get-contents]: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in /nfs/c02/h05/mnt/41076/domains/saved.io/html/index.php on line 75
    
         Warning: file_get_contents(http://not_a_real_domain) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in /nfs/c02/h05/mnt/41076/domains/saved.io/html/index.php on line 75
    
         Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /nfs/c02/h05/mnt/41076/domains/saved.io/html/index.php:75) in /nfs/c02/h05/mnt/41076/domains/saved.io/html/index.php on line 85
    
         Warning: mysql_fetch_array() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /nfs/c02/h05/mnt/41076/domains/saved.io/html/index.php on line 147

You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to
your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ORDER BY bk_date
DESC LIMIT 0, 20' at line 1

~~~
feint
thanks I'll fix it.

